# Forewarning: Don't purchase from/trade with this member



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

This is not meant to be a whiny child/bitch thread where I totally bash this member and yell via keyboard. This is to warn other members of his wrongdoings. Randy, feel free to close this or move it elsewhere if you see fit to do so.

ANYWHO! The member terminus and I traded guitars (his Septor 828 for my 1527), and I said that part of the deal was that he pays my shipping. He agreed. Here's the massage:


terminus said:


> Ibz_rg said:
> 
> 
> > terminus said:
> ...



So I send the guitar through USPS. Costs me $48.50. I take a picture of the receipt and send it via text message. He replies with "Good deal, man. I'll get the money sent to you tonight." Next day, no alert from PayPal. I text him and ask what the deal is. He says he got side-tracked, is now at work, and will do it later. And to my demise, he lies again. I text him and he says "Honestly, $48.50 is more than I thought I was gonna pay. You'll have to wait until I get paid Friday." I reluctantly accept. Friday comes, he doesn't pay. WHODA THUNK? I text him, no reply. Call him, voicemail. I do this until today and have yet to get a reply. It's safe to say I probably got conned. I'm not being bitter, but just letting other members know about his actions. It's safe to say I'll never enter another transaction with this user again.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Shit deal man.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 17, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

It sucks people have to be scumbags, but at least you got the guitar.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a comment: if someone stiffs you on an agreement which involves USPS mail, it's mail fraud. Contact your postmaster, as the evidence makes it look like Terminus is guilty of mail fraud, which is a federal offense.

I'm sure that SS.org would be willing to verify and stand behind the PMs, as I can't imagine them not being willing to cooperate with a investigation into a criminal offense. 

It's unfortunate when people don't come through with their promises, but sometimes people don't realize how their own actions will come back to haunt them. I wonder if this might not be one such case, as it could affect employment and other matters down the line.

Good luck!


----------



## MFB (Feb 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> It sucks people have to be scumbags, but at least you got the guitar.





There's no mention of him actual GETTING the guitar (the 828), just that he shipped out his 1527


----------



## Tree (Feb 17, 2011)

^he posted an NGD with it


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 17, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I'm sure that SS.org would be willing to verify and stand behind the PMs, as I can't imagine them not being willing to cooperate with a investigation into a criminal offense.



Actually when you enter any kind of agreement via the classifieds on this site you take all legalities onto yourself. The classifieds aren't a paid feature we offer for limited clients and thus explicitly stated when you _read the rules_ is the fact that we don't get involved in any way, shape or form. 

Everything you do is a risk you take on here - sometimes that risk bites back. 

Sorry to hear OP - but this is kind of why we have the iTrader feedback system on here.


----------



## MFB (Feb 17, 2011)

Tree said:


> ^he posted an NGD with it



Oh, well then  I don't even go in the SS/ERG areas so that would explain my total miss of that. I was even went back and read this a few times to make sure I wasn't crazy that it didn't say it


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

Well now I'm getting plenty of text messages from him. Funny how that works out. 

EDIT: He is now verbally harassing me. This keeps getting easier.


----------



## Tones (Feb 17, 2011)

that's terrible dude.. good luck!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 17, 2011)

Off to the po9!!!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

"I'll talk to my lawyer"


Anxious to see how this turns out.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> "I'll talk to my lawyer"
> 
> 
> Anxious to see how this turns out.



lolwut

Dude doesn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 17, 2011)

Talk to his lawyer about what?

Defamation of his Forum Username?

You said you threw in the case for the cost of shipping... so if you think about it he's actually refusing to pay for the case... that right there is some serious


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> "I'll talk to my lawyer"
> 
> 
> Anxious to see how this turns out.



I bet he doesn't have a fucking lawyer.

If I was a moderator, I'd IP ban him.

EDIT: I'd love to be a mod on here someday. I'll give it time. Be warned though, those who post unnecessary comments in the classifieds would always get a month off.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess I can understand SS.org's stance. However, that doesn't mean you can't use the private messages, as well as the text messages; be sure to keep the text messages.

Keep it factual, don't engage in insults, and terminus will eventually have to explain to someone who won't put up with contempt from him. It would be one thing for him to be conciliatory and to try to make things right, but his being belligerent will instead make it more difficult to argue that he was trying to do the right thing from the start. 

Good luck, friend!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

I've certainly kept it factual myself. No swear words, no cheap shots. I think he feels like petty insults are going to make me say "Oh, well okay. I don't want the money anymore."


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Feb 17, 2011)

Judge Judy tiem.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, but does he have any itrader feedback, enough posts, and lots of positive rep?


----------



## synrgy (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Just out of curiosity, but does he have any itrader feedback, enough posts, and lots of positive rep?



He has 84 positive feedback on eBay, but none here.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> He has 84 positive feedback on eBay, but none here.



84?
That's friggin terrible!


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey now, I have around 90 on eBay. I'm a 100% stand up guy when it comes to buying over the Internet. I've never sold anything over eBay so maybe it's a bit different when the roles are reversed. I've sold one thing on SSO though.

I'd love to see him "talk to his lawyer".

Him: I promised I would pay him back the $50 and now he's telling everyone I'm a fraud.
Lawyer: ... Yeah? Give him the money.

If this turned into a case, he'd owe his lawyer a lot more money. Although, if I was a judge, I would laugh, tell him to pay you, then tell you both to never enter my court house again.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> He has 84 positive feedback on eBay, but none here.



84%? Or 84 positive ratings?


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> "I'll talk to my lawyer"



Man if I had a penny for everyone someone has said that on here I'd be a baller, straight shot-colla'


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 17, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Just a comment: if someone stiffs you on an agreement which involves USPS mail, it's mail fraud. Contact your postmaster, as the evidence makes it look like Terminus is guilty of mail fraud, which is a federal offense.
> 
> I'm sure that SS.org would be willing to verify and stand behind the PMs, as I can't imagine them not being willing to cooperate with a investigation into a criminal offense.
> 
> ...



thats not true. My dad works for usps. He has for the past 17 years. In order for it to be mail fraud the names and addresses would have to be fake and for usps to even touch the issues it would have to be a more serious matter. Not a he said he said dispute over who was suppost to pay. Even with printed pms they wouldnt do anything.

The best thing you can do is just what your doing. He will lose more than 50$ in good deals by no one on here dealing with him.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> 84%? Or 84 positive ratings?



84 positive ratings.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Man if I had a penny for everyone someone has said that on here I'd be a baller, straight shot-colla'



I'm tempted to be a smart ass and text him "So, did you chat with your lawyer yet? I'm curious what he came up with."


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm tempted to be a smart ass and text him "So, did you chat with your lawyer yet? I'm curious what he came up with."


What the fuck are you waiting for. Use the truth to be a dick.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

I was going to ask in the other thread, but chit chat in the classifieds can get you banned... so I'll ask you here.

Will you trade with me if you promise to pay for shipping? I'm short on cash.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I was going to ask in the other thread, but chit chat in the classifieds can get you band... so I'll ask you here.
> 
> Will you trade with me if you promise to pay for shipping? I'm short on cash.



I thought chit chat in the classified could get you banned. Wow, I completely misunderstood that. Maybe I should go chit chat in the classifieds so I can get *a* band.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm tempted to be a smart ass and text him "So, did you chat with your lawyer yet? I'm curious what he came up with."




Do it, and then file a civil case and get his ass a subpeona to your court house . (Not sure if you can do that for a such a small civil law issue but would be hilarious.)


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

"You've been served by the best, my friend."


----------



## Explorer (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't have the time to look up the relevant statutes or agencies at the moment, but I have used the Post Office's representatives to get satisfaction on two occasions when someone didn't make good on a payment on something sent via USPS. 

I'll see what I can find specifically.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to call the post office tomorrow as well to see what I need to file this under. I know you can actually make the claim via internet.


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 17, 2011)

^^good luck with that man. i really hope it works out.^^


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

I personally think it would have been easier to pay me my money. Instead he now faces a felony on his record. So I'll have my money either way.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> 84 positive ratings.



Oh phew I thought you meant 84%...


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I personally think it would have been easier to pay me my money. Instead he now faces a felony on his record. So I'll have my money either way.


I'm very sure USPS won't do anything my friend. Chalk this up to a life lesson and move on. What has happened here isn't anything legally involving USPS except that he didn't pay you for the shipping to him. Explain to me how will USPS will cause this to be a felony on his record??


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I thought chit chat in the classified could get you banned. Wow, I completely misunderstood that. Maybe I should go chit chat in the classifieds so I can get *a* band.



Oh, shut up. Just talk about Michael and how he's going to get his $50 back.


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 17, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I'm very sure USPS won't do anything my friend. Chalk this up to a life lesson and move on. What has happened here isn't anything legally involving USPS except that he didn't pay you for the shipping to him. Explain to me how will USPS will cause this to be a felony on his record??


 

yup. they will more than likely say "next time have him pay you first." it is hard enough to get their cooperation when your paying, its even harder after you have paid. they really wont give a shit. maybe you'll get a nice person at the front that will have sympathy for you but that will be all. 

who knows maybe explorer's vast knowlege in the postal system can provide you with some postal rules or regulations that the postmaster will most likely not give a shit about. Either way they arent liable and have no leagal obligation to force a refund from this guy.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 18, 2011)

this sucks to hear. just one more example of why i dont trust people till they earn it. yeah im kinda a bitter asshole sometimes though too so nevermind me . hope he grows a fucking concience and just pays you for the case he now enjoys.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 18, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I'd be a baller, straight shot-colla'



"20 inch blades on the impala". Hahaha i havent heard that song in forever.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 18, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> "20 inch blades on the impala". Hahaha i havent heard that song in forever.



YES - was waiting for someone to get that. +rep for you!

Wayback Playback!


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 18, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Oh, shut up. Just talk about Michael and how he's going to get his $50 back.


Umm, yeah.

This post is about Michael and how he's going to get his $50 back. I have no idea what to say about it though.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Feb 18, 2011)

All you've got is a written thing saying he'll pay you shipping. Nothing more.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 18, 2011)

Herb Dorklift said:


> All you've got is a written thing saying he'll pay you shipping. Nothing more.



That should still be enough to hold him to it as it was part of the agreement in the trade.


----------



## Dan (Feb 18, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I'm very sure USPS won't do anything my friend. Chalk this up to a life lesson and move on. What has happened here isn't anything legally involving USPS except that he didn't pay you for the shipping to him. Explain to me how will USPS will cause this to be a felony on his record??




Because in any country stealing is a crime. If there was a settlement agreed and the aformentioned item was shipped to the recipient with no cash payment, regardless of how it was delivered its still a felony. 

He has his number, his name, his address and a whole host of evidence to prove that this guy is in the wrong. I would contact your lawyer and your local police dept and file a report on this guy if he doesnt pay in the next 24 hours.

Also, if he is reading this, which he very may well do. Your side will not stand up in a court of law, and you will have to pay back MUCH more than the guitar is worth in legal fees. Do yourself a favour and just pay up yeah , rather than being a total jackass


----------



## MikeH (Feb 18, 2011)

Herb Dorklift said:


> All you've got is a written thing saying he'll pay you shipping. Nothing more.



Which in legal terms is a contract. Offer, acceptance, and consideration are the only valid items needed for he and I to be binded by law. I'm in a business law class at the moment. Believe me, I know what I'm talking about.

I spoke with my professor today, who has been a practicing attorney for 16 years. She told me that mail fraud is out of the question because there were no damages had through the postal system. It was simply the means of exchange for the items. BUT I can file a lawsuit in small claims, which will cost him the full value of the guitar that I traded him (1527), the money he owes me, and all of my own court fees. In the end this measures out to be about $850. Not to mention the fact that he has to pay for his own legal fees, and could possibly be subpoenaed to come to Ohio for court.

Would've been much easier to pay me my $48.50, if you ask me.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 18, 2011)

lol at all this about 50 bucks. the amount of time, effort, upfront money, and risk involved in going after this will be worth far more than 50 bucks. I'm dirt poor and even I wouldn't be going through all of this for 50 bucks. The guy's a deadbeat, you're screwed, the end.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 18, 2011)

That's clearly not the end if I'm choosing to continue on with it. 

It may not seem worth it to you, but not only will I potentially get much more money than owed, I will obtain legal experience which will look extremely good on my application to law school since I will have won a case without any help of legal aid.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 18, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> That's clearly not the end if I'm choosing to continue on with it.
> 
> It may not seem worth it to you, but not only will I potentially get much more money than owed, I will obtain legal experience which will look extremely good on my application to law school since I will have won a case without any help of legal aid.


I say go for it, don't let people get away with stealing from you/ripping you off with absolutely no repercussions.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 18, 2011)

I know it sucks, but i dont know if it is really worth the trouble over 50 dollars.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 18, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> I know it sucks, but i dont know if it is really worth the trouble over 50 dollars.




It is the principal not the price



highlordmugfug said:


> I say go for it, don't let people get away with stealing from you/ripping you off with absolutely no repercussions.



I agree, he has earned it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 18, 2011)

Shit tits.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 19, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Umm, yeah.
> 
> This post is about Michael and how he's going to get his $50 back. I have no idea what to say about it though.



I'm just playing with ya', bro.

I know the dude's reading this thread. Shortly after Michael made it, the dude bombarded him with messages.

Paying someone the $48.50 you promised is a lot easier than being a moron. People have been shot over less.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 19, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I'm just playing with ya', bro.
> 
> I know the dude's reading this thread. Shortly after Michael made it, the dude bombarded him with messages.
> 
> Paying someone the $48.50 you promised is a lot easier than being a moron. People have been shot over less.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 19, 2011)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> lol at all this about 50 bucks. the amount of time, effort, upfront money, and risk involved in going after this will be worth far more than 50 bucks. I'm dirt poor and even I wouldn't be going through all of this for 50 bucks. The guy's a deadbeat, you're screwed, the end.



And that's exactly what Terminus was probably thinking when he agreed to pay shipping, he never intended to pay for it, and he figured "this kid isn't going go through the trouble to do anything over fifty bucks". People like that need to learn that while they may get away with their bullshit most of the time, not everybody is going to let it go. If I was in Mike's shoes, I would do the same thing. Don't ever let anybody take advantage of you, whether it's over 50 bucks or 50,000.

end rant

I would definitely add this as a learning experience though. If somebody else is paying for you to ship something, get a shipping quote, let them know how much it will be, and wait until you have that money before anything gets sent out.

PS, Terminus, if you're reading this,


----------



## TreWatson (Feb 19, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> "I'll talk to my lawyer"
> 
> 
> Anxious to see how this turns out.


lolhuh. he claims he has no money to spare and yet he's gonna pay a lawyer?

what a dumbass.

fuckin' mook.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 19, 2011)

He also sent me a text message yesterday stating that he was going to post in this thread right then, but I see no posts from him. I said that if my money was not sent as of midnight, then I'm filing a lawsuit in small claims court. I still have no money, so I'm doing that.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 19, 2011)

Still waiting for him to post...

Waiting for lulz...


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 19, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Waiting for lulz...



The lulz are already here; going to court for $50. 

I know, I know..... it's the principle. I would just be satisfied that he could no longer make deals on here (assuming he'll eventually get the ban hammer).


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 19, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> The lulz are already here; going to court for $50.
> 
> I know, I know..... it's the principle. I would just be satisfied that he could no longer make deals on here (assuming he'll eventually get the ban hammer).


 
outside of the football thread we agree quite often.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 19, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I'm just playing with ya', bro.
> 
> I know the dude's reading this thread. Shortly after Michael made it, the dude bombarded him with messages.
> 
> Paying someone the $48.50 you promised is a lot easier than being a moron. People have been shot over less.


I only like playing with females 
At least you didn't call me "brah". That just sounds so stupid.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 19, 2011)

Let's send Drakkar after him.

He'll get merked.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 19, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> He also sent me a text message yesterday stating that he was going to post in this thread right then, but I see no posts from him. I said that if my money was not sent as of midnight, then I'm filing a lawsuit in small claims court. I still have no money, so I'm doing that.



Oh man that cracks me up... it's almost borderline tr0lling. As bad as he was by not paying you it's now your turn to return it back by going to small claims court for $50  

You also said you have no money.... so save it. You'll save more in the long run compared to recouping the $50.

PROTIP: Cash in hand is the ONLY way. Freebies get you burned. Live and learn.


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 19, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Oh man that cracks me up... it's almost borderline tr0lling. As bad as he was by not paying you it's now your turn to return it back by going to small claims court for $50
> 
> You also said you have no money.... so save it. You'll save more in the long run compared to recouping the $50.
> 
> PROTIP: Cash in hand is the ONLY way. Freebies get you burned. Live and learn.



This man speaks truth. He has 69 posative reviews. Thats ballin.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 19, 2011)

Just let it go man, you WILL end up spending WAY more than $50 to go to small claims court over the $50 you lost, it's not a smart choice because even if you win your case is that you still lose because the $50 you'd win would still cause you to be in the hole because of the cost you spent in the first damn place to even go to court, just cut your losses and chalk it up to life experience, trust me it's way more valuable.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you get your money back dude. Stuff like this is why I refuse to trade or buy anything online. Good luck


----------



## xiphoscesar (Feb 19, 2011)

it could've been worse,he couldve not shipped the 8 string and just kept your 1527


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 19, 2011)

Sue the living piss out of him.

Fair warning: I'm a vindictive shit.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 20, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Sue the living piss out of him.
> 
> Fair warning: I'm a vindictive shit.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Feb 20, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Just let it go man, you WILL end up spending WAY more than $50 to go to small claims court over the $50 you lost, it's not a smart choice because even if you win your case is that you still lose because the $50 you'd win would still cause you to be in the hole because of the cost you spent in the first damn place to even go to court, just cut your losses and chalk it up to life experience, trust me it's way more valuable.



That is incorrect. The other guy will have to pay the court costs if our OP wins. If this is a sure win, I'd say it is worth it for a law student to do this. 

Spend a bit of time, get your cash back, and get some experience, get justice: seems worth it to me.

Be sure you'll win this, however, OP. You won't be happy if you lose and have to pay the court costs.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 20, 2011)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Be sure you'll win this, however, OP. You won't be happy if you lose and have to pay the court costs.



Considering the circumstances and the texts and PMs he has to support his case, it pretty much can't fail.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 20, 2011)

The guy called Mike and said, "You take my offer of $20 by midnight, or you get NOTHING!" He claims he spoke with the TOP lawyer in Miami. Too bad seeking legal advice costs money.

His buddy in the background kept laughing at Michael.

Mike is settling for $25 until Adameano (Adam from Oceano) goes down there.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 20, 2011)

Adameano? God, I hate you so much.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 20, 2011)

You love that I said that.

I only said it as a joke. I've never heard Adameano, but people often take a name and mix it with their band name.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 20, 2011)

Mike Hallowed Ground
Mike Mordo


ANYWAYS, I just chose to take the $25 over going to court for everything. I figure karma will do its thing and come back to wherever it needs to be.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you ask him the name of the Lawyer... did you ask to speak to the Lawyer yourself?

Sounds to me like he was bullshitting.

"Umm Umm Yea Umm I went to the top Lawyer Umm yea and he said bla bla bla yea bullshit bla so take this or I'll fuck your shit up man yea umm yea"


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 20, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Sounds to me like he was bullshitting.



Definitely was bullshitting. I doubt someone too cheap to pay 50 bucks would go get a consultation from a "top lawyer." Especially when they know that they're completely in the wrong.

Still, I'm glad you at least got some of the money. Good luck with that whole karma thing, though.


----------



## 5656130 (Feb 21, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Definitely was bullshitting. I doubt someone too cheap to pay 50 bucks would go get a consultation from a "top lawyer." Especially when they know that they're completely in the wrong.
> 
> Still, I'm glad you at least got some of the money. Good luck with that whole karma thing, though.


 
youd be surprised karmas worked in my favor many times


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 22, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Mike Hallowed Ground
> Mike Mordo
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS, I just chose to take the $25 over going to court for everything. I figure karma will do its thing and come back to wherever it needs to be.


I would have carried it through on the thieving cheap untrustworthy douche.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2011)

Welp, nobody on here will be working with him again, so that's rewarding enough.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 22, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Welp, nobody on here will be working with him again, so that's rewarding enough.



Quite selfless of you.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm still scratching my head as to why you would ship a guitar and pay for HIS shipping up front, expecting him to pay you back later? If the dude couldn't pay you before you shipped (and your agreement was that he was to pay for the shipping of your guitar), it means he doesn't have the money. If he doesn't have $40 to his name, you probably shouldn't be doing business with him in the first place.  Sounds to me like a high school student.


----------



## AySay (Feb 22, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still scratching my head as to why you would ship a guitar and pay for HIS shipping up front, expecting him to pay you back later? If the dude couldn't pay you before you shipped (and your agreement was that he was to pay for the shipping of your guitar), it means he doesn't have the money. If he doesn't have $40 to his name, you probably shouldn't be doing business with him in the first place.  Sounds to me like a high school student.



This.

I'm glad you settled everything though. However, I'm still fathoming the lengths he went to avoid paying $50 and you did to getting $50 (legal threats etc)
I mean really, take-out last night was $55+$5 tip....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 22, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still scratching my head as to why you would ship a guitar and pay for HIS shipping up front, expecting him to pay you back later? If the dude couldn't pay you before you shipped (and your agreement was that he was to pay for the shipping of your guitar), it means he doesn't have the money. If he doesn't have $40 to his name, you probably shouldn't be doing business with him in the first place.  Sounds to me like a high school student.


Why would anyone ever loan anyone money? It all has to do with trust that they will pay it back and trust in the transaction in general. Ibz_rg didn't really make a super-sound choice in having that amount/kind of trust with 'some dude' on the internet, yeah, but terminus is the one who broke the trust/betrayed/however you'd like too put it.

I just don't want to 'demonize the victim' , especially when it doesn't seem like he made some huge glaring mistake, he just trusted a little more than he should have.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm not trying to add insult to injury here, just talking about common sense really. Dude had no feedback here (eBay/Paypal have your bank details and as such if you scam someone on eBay, they take that money back out of your account... forum IOU's? not so much.) so there was no protection whatsoever, I'm just saying if the $42 was worth so much to me I wouldn't have paid it for him up front based on his word, if the guy couldn't front it himself I would have red-flagged that transaction right there.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 22, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I'm not trying to add insult to injury here, just talking about common sense really. Dude had no feedback here (eBay/Paypal have your bank details and as such if you scam someone on eBay, they take that money back out of your account... forum IOU's? not so much.) so there was no protection whatsoever, I'm just saying if the $42 was worth so much to me I wouldn't have paid it for him up front based on his word, if the guy couldn't front it himself I would have red-flagged that transaction right there.



This.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2011)

I wasn't too sure on how much shipping was actually going to be as I have never shipped with a case before (except to Hawaii, which was liike $100). And every time I use the USPS website, they always quote me much higher than what I actually end up paying.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot of people are used to sending "x amount" for shipping and receiving what's left over. I have done this several times with companies and people on eBay. I bought an SVT-VR and with shipping it cost me around $2,000. He refunded a lump of money that was not used for shipping. The paperwork enclosed with the amp showed how much I paid for shipping.

Some people are honest. Some people are just dirty.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 22, 2011)

AySay said:


> This.
> 
> I'm glad you settled everything though. However, I'm still fathoming the lengths he went to avoid paying $50 and you did to getting $50 (legal threats etc)
> I mean really, take-out last night was $55+$5 tip....



Yeah, but you got your food! Let's say you payed the guy the $60 and he refused to give you your food. Are you going to shrug and just walk away? The point is that when you get screwed by someone you trusted it pisses you off. And it's wrong not because of the amount, but because of the violation of trust. In the office I work at we had $10,000 worth of computers and stuff stolen about 6 months ago, and the police refused to investigate (despite the fact that we had a cell phone dropped by one of the thieves) because it "wasn't a large enough time to warrant the investigation." So to the cops this was a small crime. To me it seemed pretty large. $50 may seem like a lot to one person, not a lot to the other. But I don't think under any circumstances we can say that crimes that fall below the threshold of what someone considers worth prosecuting are acceptable.

I realize I'm a little late to the party here, but this reminds me of one of my favorite quotes from Edmund Burke: "The only thing necessary for evil to flourish is for good men to do nothing."


----------

